# Santa Barbara - Ojai - Hwy 33 - Pine Mt



## amygdala (Dec 28, 2005)

Has anybody ever ridden from Santa Barbara, up to Hwy 33 out of Ojai, and on up to the Pine Mountain area? Any idea how far this might be?


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

amygdala said:


> Has anybody ever ridden from Santa Barbara, up to Hwy 33 out of Ojai, and on up to the Pine Mountain area? Any idea how far this might be?



That would be about 60 miles from the east side of SB, out 192 to 150 by Lake Casitas then up Hwy 33 to Pine Mountain Summit. So about 120 miles round trip, but you'd have to be in _extremely_ good shape to be able to do it, as it's a lot of climbing. It'd be an awesome ride, though. The scenery is incredible up there. 

I've ridden to the summit from Foster Park just north of Ventura a couple of times. That's about a 70 mile ride. I've also ridden from Santa Paula to the summit a couple of times. That's 98 miles, and a very challenging ride. Nobody will ride it with me anymore. lol.

Good luck if you decide to do it! Watch the weather very closely. Don't go when it's too hot, or too cold. And be completely self-sufficient, because there is nothing north of Ojai. Very desolate, but beautiful.


----------



## amygdala (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks for the reply. i've actually driven the road many times but i've never bothered to note the mileage. there are some sport climbing routes near the tunnels i used to do when travelling farther (Bishop, Joshua Tree) wasn't an option. it's very pretty and i've always wanted to ride it, but never have gotten around to it. I'll be in SB next weekendo might do it if the weather looks nice. 

any idea of the total elevation gain for such a ride? around 10K maybe?


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

amygdala said:


> Has anybody ever ridden from Santa Barbara, up to Hwy 33 out of Ojai, and on up to the Pine Mountain area? Any idea how far this might be?


While visit'g family in SB last year, I did this route, but stopped 10m short of Ojai. Up to where I went though, it was a challenging ride. Lots of long descents and climbs; don't burn out early. But, it was one of the most spectacular rides I've ever been on. I highly recommend it, and will certainly do the whole trip the next time I'm out.


----------

